# your most favorite tyre company?



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

*BIG 3*
Michelin (world's *biggest* tyre company) - France









Bridgestone (world's *2nd* biggest) - Japan









Goodyear (world's *3rd* biggest) - USA









*others*
Continental - Germany (world's *4th* biggest)








Sumitomo (Dunlop brand) - Japan (world's *5th* biggest)








Pirelli - Italy (world's *6th* biggest)








Yokohama (known as 'Advan' brand) - Japan (world's *7th* biggest)









Cooper - USA (world's *8th* biggest)

Toyo - Japan (world's *9th* biggest)









Kumho - South Korea (world's *10th* biggest)

Hankook - South Korea (world's *11th* biggest)

Ohtsu (known as 'Falken' brand) - Japan (world's *12th* biggest)


----------



## acrux (Mar 20, 2005)

Michelin
Pirelli
Metzeler


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

I prefer yokohama and good year.
are you sure Pirelli is smaller than Continental and Dunlop?


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

CONTINENTAL-tyres of course.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Michelin or Bridgestone. They can handle to technology of today's F1 cars.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Falcon83 said:


> I prefer yokohama and good year.
> are you sure Pirelli is smaller than Continental and Dunlop?


_Pirelli, the Italian tyre manufacturer is the sixth largest tyre manufacturer in the world with annual sales of $US 3005 million (1998). _

source: Tyres-Online UK


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Rapid said:


> Michelin or Bridgestone. They can handle to technology of today's F1 cars.


Besides, Enzo Ferrari admits only Bridgestone's 'Potenza' tyre.

Enzo Ferrari









Potenza RE050 for Enzo


----------



## FK (Oct 24, 2004)

Bridgestone!

I had them in my last car, worked well


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Pirelli


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2002)

Who can say he's really able to make a difference between two tyres?? hno:


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Bender said:


> Who can say he's really able to make a difference between two tyres?? hno:


Indeed 

@coldstar, US' Ohtsu tire site reads "OHTSU brand truck tires are made by Sumitomo Rubber Industries Ltd"  http://www.ohtsutires.com/about-ohtsu.html


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

michelin has the coolest logo


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Pirelli then Michelin


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

rufi said:


> michelin has the coolest logo



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

Its threads like this, that show me that SSC knows nothing about cars and racing.

Hey, but I've got other forums for that.

This is an open ended question as budget and driving conditions play a large role on tire choise.

On the track when it is dry, I choose Hooser comps. In misty conditions, I switch to Toyo RA1.

For my summer street cars, I choose Bridgestone S03 (the best tire), but will opt for Continental when I am feeling cheap.

Last winter I used Dunlop Ice and Snows, although I am dying to try Perelli's new winter tires.

On my SUV when I go offroad, I prefer Micky Thompsons. Probably most of this forum (outside US) hasent heard of these before....

Tires are like shoes, you got to match them for the occasion.

If there is one virtue I can impose on my "car ignorant" peers, it is the fact that there are only four things that touch the ground (when all is going well) on a car....


----------



## stormyouss (Feb 7, 2005)

i am french so michelin ^^


----------



## Rigadon (Mar 3, 2003)

Its amazing how strong the band identitiies for these comnies are when they make sonething as dull as tyres. 

Things like Michelin Stars, Pirellei calendars, and Continential's football sponsorship really do have an effect.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Yokohoma and Michelin for me.


----------



## LEP (Dec 8, 2003)

I prefer retreads (approx 15 euros) each. nice and cheap and probally dangerous too.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Michelin, just because it's European, thus superior.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

I prefer Michelin Energy tires. Second best is Pirelli.


----------

